# Twinken



## Patiekrice (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 

ich habe so viele Charaktere auf Level 60+, die ich gerne noch vor Legion so weit wie möglich leveln möchte.

 

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand im gleichen Levelbereich für ein paar Instanzen oder Quests. Folgende Charaktere habe ich über/auf Level 60:

 

 

*HORDE*

*Level 90 Paladin - DD (Nazjatar)*

*Level 90 Mönch - DD (Blackmoore)*

*Level 90 Priester - Heal (Die silberne Hand)*

Level 88 Priester -Heal (Nazjatar)

*Level 86 Jäger *(Nazjatar)

Level 86 Magier (Nazjatar)

Level 86 Hexenmeister (Blackhand)

Level 85 Hexenmeister (Nazjatar)

*Level 81 Schurke (Nazjatar)*

Level 75 Schamane - DD (Nazjatar)

*Level 64 Druide - Heal (Nazjatar)*

Level 60 Magier (Blackmoore)

 

*ALLIANZ*

Level 90 Hexenmeister (Blackmoore)

*Level 64 Mönch - Heal (Antonidas)*

*Level 60 Schamane - DD (Shattrath)*

 

 

 

Die *ma**rkierten Charaktere* würde ich gerne als erstes bevorzugt leveln.

 

Gerne können wir beim Leveln auch zusammen im TS abhängen, ist aber keine Voraussetzung.

Unter der Woche (Dienstags, Mittwochs und Freitags) spiele ich meistens in den Abendstunden und am Wochenende auch schonmal Mittags.

 

 

Schreibt mir gerne einfach eine PN (:

 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Juli 2016)

Danke für die bisher zahlreichen Anfragen!

 

 

Ich werde das Projekt aber nun vor erst einmal nicht aktiv weiter verfolgen, da ich einen Legion Betakey erhalten habe und meine sowieso schon knappe Zeit für Computerspiele, dann lieber in die Beta stecke.

 

 

Viele Grüße und Kopf hoch,

Patie.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2016)

gern geschehen


----------



## Patiekrice (7. November 2017)

Moin, ich kann den original Post nicht mehr bearbeiten, daher hier in fixed Form.


----------



## maffnaff (26. November 2017)

wie ist denn dein battletag?da kann man besser schnacken


----------



## Patiekrice (27. November 2017)

Habe dir per PN geantwortet


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Dezember 2017)

Moin, ich kann den original Post nicht mehr bearbeiten, daher hier in fixed Form.

 

 

 

 

updated




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Januar 2018)

Moin,

 

meine Twink-Kollegen haben derzeit nicht viel Freizeit und in meiner Gilde wird nicht so viel getwinkt.

 

Daher suche ich wieder jemanden, der Lust auf gemeinsamens Spielen hat.

 


Moin, ich kann den original Post nicht mehr bearbeiten, daher hier in fixed Form.

 

^ dort findet ihr eine Liste meiner Twinks. Wenn ihr was passendes habt, meldet euch gerne! Alleine machts keinen Spaß. :c

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

